# Picking the Perfect Stallion



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh! Also! I prefer a stud that is not heavily Doc Bar bred as my mare is, and I'd like to spread out the lines. And also, what is the BEST month to breed within for a safe foaling date?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have pictures of your mare you could post?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Need pictures of your girl before narrowing down boyfriend possibilities 

As far as the month, it depends on your weather, climate, bugs, etc. I would breed about a month after it was perfect foaling weather


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Smokes Navajo - Home << gorgeous guy and his owner is a member here.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ Totally agree. *drool*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

thirteenacres, living in Bryan, your mare could foal from mid March on and not have cold weather to deal with usually. Good luck Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure! Here are some pics of her. I REALLY need to get some conformation pics of her, but have slacked on that. Sorry. I promise to try and get some. But here are a couple to give you an idea. (Sorry that she was wooly under the chin in some, lol!)

We are actually having amazing weather right now. Sadly, Texas is fairly unpredictable as far as weather goes. But this month has been very breezy with not too hot weather. The heat hasn't hit yet. The climate is a lot less humid than Louisiana (where I'm from), but otherwise is pretty similar. 

Here is my girl. Holly (Aust N Flowers - registered name) off Miss Shady Sadie and sired by Aust N Duke. (Note: I haven't transfered her papers yet from her breeder, but they are signed and ready to go, and will be transferred before breeding).




























Hope these help a little.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> thirteenacres, living in Bryan, your mare could foal from mid March on and not have cold weather to deal with usually. Good luck Shalom


Thanks! She was actually foaled in March. March 28th to be exact. My other concern was the heat and not foaling in a month that is terribly hot either.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Smokes Navajo - Home << gorgeous guy and his owner is a member here.


Oh my dear Jesus. o_o 

He is GORGEOUS. 

I love the chrome he puts on his foals. And that mane...Wow.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel that it is too late in the season to breed this year, so I will probably wait until next year to introduce her to her "boyfriend". That is such a cute term, too. haha

Anyone have any insight on the red bag births?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Red bag birth is a premature separating of the placenta. It presents itself before foal at birth .The baby is a great risk of having lack of needed blood supply/oxygen. The foal must be rescued/delivered in timely manner,many don't make it out in time. I witnessed a red bag delivery of a friends mare. We new something not right was up :shock: our husbands jumped into action & pulled the foal to safety he did make it if we were not all there watching the foaling & quick to react, i'm sure things wouldn't have had a happy ending.This was the only time this breeding farm had that happen , said mare had previous foals & since gone on delivered other babies without incident.
Why it happens??? :?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Red bag birth is a premature separating of the placenta. It presents itself before foal at birth .The baby is a great risk of having lack of needed blood supply/oxygen. The foal must be rescued/delivered in timely manner,many don't make it out in time. I witnessed a red bag delivery of a friends mare. We new something not right was up :shock: our husbands jumped into action & pulled the foal to safety he did make it if we were not all there watching the foaling & quick to react, i'm sure things wouldn't have had a happy ending.This was the only time this breeding farm had that happen , said mare had previous foals & since gone on delivered other babies without incident.
> Why it happens??? :?


Thank you for the information! I have to admit I wasn't sure what it meant. I just knew that my mare was born a red bag birth, and they were able to intervene and save mom and baby.

I will do more research on why it happens. I just want to make sure I'm aware of any and all risks. I want her to have the best care and experiene possible. =)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Oh my dear Jesus. o_o
> 
> He is GORGEOUS.
> 
> I love the chrome he puts on his foals. And that mane...Wow.


His newest foal is just adorable!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What is your price range on the stud fee? That will help out a lot in trying to choose a stallion. My friend bred a couple of his horses to a son of High Brow Cat (not sure what the stud's name was.) The fee was only 750 and I believe he was proven, although doesn't have huge amounts of earnings.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have any conformation pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Monty77 -- read post # 8.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Aust N Duke Quarter Horse

Here is her pedigree.

OK...this is not right.....:shock::shock::shock:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/aust+n+flowers

Much better.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

IMO....she should be bred to a very tall QH.

Nothing under 16 hands.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Oh! Also! I prefer a stud that is not heavily Doc Bar bred as my mare is, and I'd like to spread out the lines. And also, what is the BEST month to breed within for a safe foaling date?


I like babies born in January and February.

However, you have to be ready.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> IMO....she should be bred to a very tall QH.
> 
> Nothing under 16 hands.


She only stands 14.2. Wouldn't it be dangerous to breed her to something that much bigger than her?

And thank you for posting her pedigree. =D 

Stud price doesn't have a limit. I'm willing to pay big for the perfect match. This is her one and only foal, so I am aiming high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> She only stands 14.2. Wouldn't it be dangerous to breed her to something that much bigger than her?
> 
> And thank you for posting her pedigree. =D
> 
> ...


It won't hurt her at all.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ripper said:


> IMO....she should be bred to a very tall QH.
> 
> Nothing under 16 hands.


This is only if you want a taller horse- OP, what size, exactly, are you looking for? Are you looking for a shorter horse, about the same size, or are you looking to add height? I apologise if this has been answered.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Since she is cowbred I would question breeding her to a horse over 16 hands.
This is where a good smaller horse has the advantage. If she is doing cattle events then I would not breed her to a tall horse. 
Then again I prefer a horse 14- 15 hands. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

From her original post:



> I want him to be AQHA or APHA registered and in the lower 15 hand range.


Have fun, TA ... hunting up a stallion for a special mare is always fun!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

When breeding a mare you have to consider a marketable horse.

The chances of the foal being much over 15 hands is small when bred to a tall horse.

What you are avoiding is be "short coupled".

And yes....some day this horse will be on the market.

JMO


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ripper not everyone wants to breed to a 16hh stallion nor produce big horses. There is a market for 15hh range horses whether you think there is or not. Breeding to a horse in the same height range as her mare is not going to cause a foal to be short coupled.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Ripper not everyone wants to breed to a 16hh stallion nor produce big horses. There is a market for 15hh range horses whether you think there is or not. Breeding to a horse in the same height range as her mare is not going to cause a foal to be short coupled.


I do not see it as producing a "big horse".

Again.

JMO


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Short coupled is ideal for what the OP has in mind though, even though breeding to something the same height isn't going to cause it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Breathtaking stallion & lots of chrome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> When breeding a mare you have to consider a marketable horse.
> 
> The chances of the foal being much over 15 hands is small when bred to a tall horse.
> 
> ...


The foal will remain with me its entire life as well as the mare. And in the event of my death or some other unpredictable event, I have multiple family or friend homes interested in keeping these two horses for the rest of their lives as well. All of these arrangements are in writing, again, in case of some event I cannot predict. 

Larger horses in this area are not as marketable (if we were to be speaking about what is more easily sold) as the shorter horses in the 15 hand range. Most people looking to buy want to buy something suitable for working cows in this area. Showing, jumping, etc, are less common events than penning, roping, and playday events. (I personally prefer a shorter horse for running barrels myself).

Also. I am only 5'3 and a 16hh horse is a bit much for me. I prefer something no more than the mid 15hh range for riding, and this foal would eventually end up as my riding/competition horse like its momma. If it defied the odds and were to grow that large, or course I'd adjust as I don't plan on getting rid of it just because it may not fit my ideals. I intend to keep the foal either way.

But! I greatly value all the different opinions. If I didn't want different opinions, I wouldn't ask in a public forum (and especially one filled with horse people). Haha!! =D

And the things I am interested in participating or competing within are team penning, sorting, possibly some breakaway roping, playday events, and some trail riding.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> The foal will remain with me its entire life as well as the mare. And in the event of my death or some other unpredictable event, I have multiple family or friend homes interested in keeping these two horses for the rest of their lives as well. All of these arrangements are in writing, again, in case of some event I cannot predict.
> 
> Larger horses in this area are not as marketable (if we were to be speaking about what is more easily sold) as the shorter horses in the 15 hand range. Most people looking to buy want to buy something suitable for working cows in this area. Showing, jumping, etc, are less common events than penning, roping, and playday events. (I personally prefer a shorter horse for running barrels myself).
> 
> ...


I do not see a 16 hand horse cross as being over 15 hands.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I would even be happy with the foal being momma's size, but wouldn't mind putting a tad more height into it.

Is there an advantage to breeding to a 16hh sire when I'm looking for a shorter height? I have never bred before, but I assumed if I looked for a 15hh sire, I'd still come out with a foal in my range or a little taller than momma.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no real advantage to breeding to a larger horse when you want to keep the horse smaller...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> There is no real advantage to breeding to a larger horse when you want to keep the horse smaller...


Thanks. I didn't think so either. Nothing above mid 15hh is going to be in the running for the stallion I want to pick.

I have also taken a look at a few colors, and though color is not really an issue, I am really liking some of the studs with cream genes.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you happen to know what color your mare is under the grey?

Also, if you haven't already, you should have her HERDA status checked as that can limit what studs you can use.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, I do. She was born a sorrel. If you mean skin color, she has dark skin under the grey. I can post her foal pics if that helps.

Can you tell me more about HERDA?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I meant the sorrel. 

HERDA << good info here on HERDA. Basically it's a skin disorder that has been linked to the offspring of Poco Bueno.  A horse has to be homozygous (two genes) for HERDA to be afflicted. Heterozygous (one gene) horses (carriers) are perfectly health and are not afflicted. Breeding heterozygous HERDA horses will give you a 25% chance at a foal who will have skin basically peel off and need to be humanly euthanized.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> I meant the sorrel.
> 
> HERDA << good info here on HERDA. Basically it's a skin disorder that has been linked to the offspring of Poco Bueno. A horse has to be homozygous (two genes) for HERDA to be afflicted. Heterozygous (one gene) horses (carriers) are perfectly health and are not afflicted. Breeding heterozygous HERDA horses will give you a 25% chance at a foal who will have skin basically peel off and need to be humanly euthanized.


Could she be positive for HERDA and never display the symptoms? I just looked at some pictures of it, and she has never had any sort of reaction after being saddled like that. She's 4 and has been under saddle for several months.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

And do I just get my vet to draw blood and test, or is it a DNA thing where I'd have to collect hair and send it to AQHA?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If she isn't showing symptoms at this age she more than likely isn't afflicted, _but_ she could very well be a carrier. 

You can have her tested through UCDavis - Horse HERDA - Horse Tests - which is just pulling some hairs and sending them in to them and it costs $40.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> If she isn't showing symptoms at this age she more than likely isn't afflicted, _but_ she could very well be a carrier.
> 
> You can have her tested through UCDavis - Horse HERDA - Horse Tests - which is just pulling some hairs and sending them in to them and it costs $40.


Ok! Perfect. I'll ad that to my list of To-Do's before breeding.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you really wanted to know for sure what your color possibilities were too (besides 50% grey) you could have her agouti (bay) status checked.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> If you really wanted to know for sure what your color possibilities were too (besides 50% grey) you could have her agouti (bay) status checked.


I'm all for testing her for whatever I can to get an exact idea of DNA. Learning all of this is super interesting and helpful in future choices.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Stallions

If you are liking the stallions with cream, I just found a gorgeous Smoky Cream tobiano who is homozygous for cream, black, and tobiano. I am not sure how tall he is but if you like him you could always e-mail or call and find out more. 

He hasn't been shown yet it looks like but he's saddle trained and they just sent him for roping training so it would appear he's being trained for what you are looking for. 

Without knowning your mare's genetics but knowing the sire's, your foal colors would be 25% chance for each color...smoky black tobiano, smoky black tobiano (gray), buckskin tobiano, buckskin tobiano (gray). So a colored foal and I find gray paints quite stunning so even if the foal turned gray, still very attractive. 

It's up to you but I like him. Hopefully the confo experts will have more to say about him. 

Schmersal Reining Horses - Stallions - Pale Face Dunnit

I also really like this stallion. He's new to the market and I can't find any current offspring from him but he's competed in reining and earned quite a bit. He's dual registered AQHA and APHA. 

Would you like me to keep searching? I adore the fact that color isn't an issue for you but you like the dilutes...cause they are my favorite. Would you perhaps be interested in a Champagne Blanket Appaloosa stallion or a champagne paint or quarter horse stallion? Would you be interested in adding in the dun gene or grullo? I've got more in mind but would like to hear what you prefer.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont know much about the QH world as far as whos who but have heard nothing but rave reviews on this guy:
This is CONCORD MUSIC His sire is Snipper Music and Dam is Cinder gold bar he stands 15.1 and stud fee is only 450.00 I personally think hes a perfect example of a grulla QH stud He is standing at Lynn's QHs


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, THAT is a sexy color! lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

REEDS POCO VANDYKE - Shining C Grulla Horses

I just saw the above grullo stallion but I really like this one too...

15 hands, homozygous dun! Quite stunning!

Possible Foal Colors:
25.00% - ​*Red Dun *25.00% - ​*Gray (Red Dun) *12.50% - ​*Grullo *12.50% - ​*Gray (Grullo) *12.50% - ​*Gray (Bay Dun) *12.50% - ​*Bay Dun *


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Dun It Shining - Sliding On Top Performance Horses

One more for now...he's also 15 hands.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> Stallions
> 
> If you are liking the stallions with cream, I just found a gorgeous Smoky Cream tobiano who is homozygous for cream, black, and tobiano. I am not sure how tall he is but if you like him you could always e-mail or call and find out more.
> 
> ...


Im sorry but that PATCH THE BUCK just screams ugly and I wouldnt put it past that stud having hormone injections He just doesnt look right at all. JMHO "sometimes you just gotta go eeeew"

TRR


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I am open to adding the dun and grulla factors. I am not partial to Appaloosas, but am totally open to paints. 

These are some GORGEOUS boys. 

I really liked this stud you linked me to: Welcome to Xceptional Quarter Horses! 

He's a bit taller than I want, but I found him to be very attractive. Any confo critiques?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I love him! Too bad when I eventually have my farm I'll be breeding Appaloosas!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

And TRR...that's not the stallion I was referring to on the page. I don't like that one either!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

TA - I wouldn't touch him with a 10-foot pole. He's halter bred and NH to boot. Not a stallion I would look at to get a good using foal by.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> TA - I wouldn't touch him with a 10-foot pole. He's halter bred and NH to boot. Not a stallion I would look at to get a good using foal by.


Ok. Crossing him out, but considering similar colors. (How did I get on looking at pretty colors?? haha)

Again. Color isn't a big issue despite how I am now talking about it. lol!

I will consider any color if the stallion is just right.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

*I'm so color blind ...* ... God help me if I start looking at stallions... lol I'm going to strap NDAppy to my side.. hehehe


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll keep looking after my son has played himself into another nap!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. I found this guy, and I like him as well. He doesn't have any money earnings, but I could be sold on his personality and temperament. I feel like he's well put together, but I don't know much about conformation. I also like his foals.

What do you guys think?
Pictures of Freeze - Barbwire Performance Horses

Foals: Foals - Barbwire Performance Horses


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Has he done anything besides breed?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

No. Unfortunately not. I'm /assuming/ he rides based on his pic tacked up, but that is a big assumption. I can email his owner to inquire more about him, but wanted to see some opinions on the physical aspects and what you think of his foals on the ground first.

Achievements are awesome to me, but IF the stud has the right personality and temperament, I would consider him as well as I also want the foal to be backed by good temperaments. 

He's also a tad short. 14.3, but I don't mind the mix. What do you think of him physically?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think he's a nice horse, and I can't find anything glaringly wrong with him or his foals, but not necessarily the cream of the crop or anything (anyone get that pun on his color? Lol)- he's worth getting more information on, I say. Since you're breeding for keeps, and don't need a top-notch competing horse, I wouldn't take his performance record (or lack there of) as the deal-breaker, if he offers everything you want, personality, temperament, and looks-wise.
I would definitely keep him in mind while looking at other, more proven stallions.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> I think he's a nice horse, and I can't find anything glaringly wrong with him or his foals, but not necessarily the cream of the crop or anything (anyone get that pun on his color? Lol)- he's worth getting more information on, I say. Since you're breeding for keeps, and don't need a top-notch competing horse, I wouldn't take his performance record (or lack there of) as the deal-breaker, if he offers everything you want, personality, temperament, and looks-wise.
> I would definitely keep him in mind while looking at other, more proven stallions.


Yeah. I mostly do local events. I'm hoping the mare, Holly, will go with her trainer to some bigger shows. We will see how her potential measures up. So hopefully the momma might have some showing records to back her up.

To be honest, he's the first stud I saw and fell in love with immediately. But I'm not making a choice yet as I am aiming to breed next year. I am going to email his owner and get some additional info on him.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Thirteen Acres - I own Smokes Navajo.

I like your mare's pedigree and this is one of those situations where I would love it if you considered him as a sire. I have not updated my website since January, and some of the information has changed since then. Please check us out on facebook and look at the thread "Navajo's baby mommas" here for some more current information.

When to breed is certainly up to you. I know it gets hot there, but nature does give animals the ability to adapt to a degree. As long as they have enough water and some access to shade, I wouldn't worry about it. We can easily ship to you in Texas just about anytime, so feel free to contact me if you would like to discuss your mare further and possible discounts.

As a completely unrelated side note, his birthday is March 27th, so I lol'd a little when I saw you posted your mare's birthday


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

CCH said:


> Thirteen Acres - I own Smokes Navajo.
> 
> I like your mare's pedigree and this is one of those situations where I would love it if you considered him as a sire. I have not updated my website since January, and some of the information has changed since then. Please check us out on facebook and look at the thread "Navajo's baby mommas" here for some more current information.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am in love with him as well. He's absolutely gorgeous and I'd certainly love to talk to you more about it. 

And that is so funny that they have almost the same birthday! I'll send you a private message so we can talk further. Thank you for commenting!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

thireenacres, living where you do you can easily go and visit some of the top stallions in the country that are cowbred.
If you take a weekend and head north of Dallas and Ft worth you can drive around Denton county and see as many as you can. with 25,000 horses and some of the top breeding farms you could make your decision there.
Or just head to Gainesville Carol Rose has some if the best.
I do not believe in making such a big decision based on pictures from the internet. I would take the time to visit in person if at all possible.
That Sabino stallion would definitely make me take a trip though. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I am DEFINITELY open to going to visit some stallions to see them in person. I think for now I'm trying to narrow down /what/ I'm looking for, and get a little more education under my belt on what to look for and what not to look for in a stud horse. This is my first breeding, so I am trying to be smart and informed about it.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I think your doing it right so far.
Some of those breeders have the best information and will spend time with someone. That is the best way to learn.
I don't think you have to be too concerned about the weather being too hot. I had a mare that foaled last year in Aug. No problem. 
I bought her bred so it wasn't my choice. 
The 100+ degree heat did not have an adverse effect on her or the foal.
Down here in Texas our mild winters give us and advantage with foaling dates. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> I think your doing it right so far.
> Some of those breeders have the best information and will spend time with someone. That is the best way to learn.
> I don't think you have to be too concerned about the weather being too hot. I had a mare that foaled last year in Aug. No problem.
> I bought her bred so it wasn't my choice.
> ...


Thank you! I am really, really trying to go about it the right way.

I think I have found Holly's "boyfriend"! Yay gorgeous, amazing stallions!!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> No. Unfortunately not. I'm /assuming/ he rides based on his pic tacked up, but that is a big assumption. I can email his owner to inquire more about him, but wanted to see some opinions on the physical aspects and what you think of his foals on the ground first.
> 
> Achievements are awesome to me, but IF the stud has the right personality and temperament, I would consider him as well as I also want the foal to be backed by good temperaments.
> 
> He's also a tad short. 14.3, but I don't mind the mix. What do you think of him physically?


No way.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> No way.


Can you be specific about why?

Just curious.

Also, I've made my choice. =) It isn't the cremello.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Can you be specific about why?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Also, I've made my choice. =) It isn't the cremello.


I don't want to hurt any one's feelings.

Just not a good stud prospect.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ribbon Wire Ranch - Quality, Heritage, Intelligence

He's new and unproven as a sire so far but they have a complete list of his show accomplishments. He was born in 2005 so it seems they showed him before offering him for stud. Stud fee is only $500.

Little Fair Black Pedigree

He's on the shorter end but looks nicely put together. 

RIVERSIDE RANCH Home of MY FINAL NOTICE

Gorgeous blue roan stallion. 

Stallions | Arabian Horses of The Brass Ring

Including him because I adore him but he looks more like an English horse than western to me. You'd have to contact the owner for more info unless someone here knows more about him. I just think he's handsome


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I don't want to hurt any one's feelings.
> 
> Just not a good stud prospect.


You definitely won't hurt my feelings. The whole reason I began this thread is so I could become better at identifying the goods and the bads. So a specific reason on why not is helping me become more educated. 

Very excited about the stud that I have picked, though!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> You definitely won't hurt my feelings. The whole reason I began this thread is so I could become better at identifying the goods and the bads. So a specific reason on why not is helping me become more educated.
> 
> Very excited about the stud that I have picked, though!


Bad head and neck.

Awful profile.

What are they trying to hide with that picture??

You have to breed to a horse whose owner knows how to promote the stallion.

Otherwise, your horse will not be worth much.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I may be wrong but I think on Equi Stat you can buy a "Magic Cross Report". You can see what lines will cross well with what you are breeding for. Since your mare is Doc Bar bred, that should be easy to figure out. I think they have crossed Doc Bar with about everything..lol. Both sides can be great but sometimes they just don't mix well. 

Good Luck! Very exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Bad head and neck.
> 
> Awful profile.
> 
> ...


Well...As I said, I am not at all interested in how much profit to turn on the foal or if the breeder is good at promoting. The foal won't be sold and this is most likely a one time breed.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I may be wrong but I think on Equi Stat you can buy a "Magic Cross Report". You can see what lines will cross well with what you are breeding for. Since your mare is Doc Bar bred, that should be easy to figure out. I think they have crossed Doc Bar with about everything..lol. Both sides can be great but sometimes they just don't mix well.
> 
> Good Luck! Very exciting!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I'll look into it for future purposes!

I am VERY excited about this sire. He is drop dead gorgeous and talented to boot.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Thank you! I'll look into it for future purposes!
> 
> I am VERY excited about this sire. He is drop dead gorgeous and talented to boot.


I must of missed where you picked a baby daddy. Sorry about that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Well...As I said, I am not at all interested in how much profit to turn on the foal or if the breeder is good at promoting. The foal won't be sold and this is most likely a one time breed.


That is a sure sign of your lack of experience.

Everything has a value.

Breeding a mare and raising a foal is costly.

If you are not interested in protecting your investment.

You are not ready to invest.

Honestly, if I had a stallion I was standing you would not be my target market.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> That is a sure sign of your lack of experience.
> 
> Everything has a value.
> 
> ...


Well I value your input on the matter, but honestly, I don't look at my investment and see dollar signs.

I am the first to admit my lack of experience in breeding my mare, but I am not in this to make money. I'm in it to get a wonderful, healthy foal that will be my companion and will be my next training prospect.

Not everyone is in it to make money by selling their foals.

And I don't need you to choose me as your target market. But thank you.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Well I value your input on the matter, but honestly, I don't look at my investment and see dollar signs.
> 
> I am the first to admit my lack of experience in breeding my mare, but I am not in this to make money. I'm in it to get a wonderful, healthy foal that will be my companion and will be my next training prospect.
> 
> ...


That being said...."why though your money away"???

BTW, if you made the choice I think you did....it is a good one.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> That being said...."why though your money away"???
> 
> BTW, if you made the choice I think you did....it is a good one.


I made the choice, and it is the one you think.

But why would that be throwing my money away? If the foal suits my purposes, how would that be considered a waste of money?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I made the choice, and it is the one you think.
> 
> But why would that be throwing my money away? If the foal suits my purposes, how would that be considered a waste of money?


I do not think the foal would suit your purpose.

Foals are expensive.....do not throw your money away.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I do not think the foal would suit your purpose.
> 
> Foals are expensive.....do not throw your money away.


I guess I'm just not understanding.

I already stated that money is no issue in this for care and future training. I am well equipped and stable enough to afford a foal.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I guess I'm just not understanding.
> 
> I already stated that money is no issue in this for care and future training. I am well equipped and stable enough to afford a foal.


LOL.....

Still there is no use putting money down a bad hole.

I likely have $5000 to $7000 in a baby for the first year.

And that is if all goes right.

It is also a lot of work.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> LOL.....
> 
> Still there is no use putting money down a bad hole.
> 
> ...


I suppose. But we also have different goals with our foal. (Ha)

My baby won't cost me anything in its first year aside from feeding costs. I do all my own ground work and for what I intend to use it for, the foal won't be shown until it has matured out.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I suppose. But we also have different goals with our foal. (Ha)
> 
> My baby won't cost me anything in its first year aside from feeding costs. I do all my own ground work and for what I intend to use it for, the foal won't be shown until it has matured out.


Good luck.....


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Good luck.....


Thanks! Good luck to you and yours as well! =D


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Wait foal wont cost money in its first year? Vaccines? Coggins? farrier? and Time is money. 
I can understand what RIPPER is saying as far as investment. Even though the foal is for you its still an investment. No one knows what the future holds and where you want the foal for a specific purpose knowing what the market is should be part of your choice. 

TRR


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You're right. I didn't mention the costs of routine care, but did say something about that in my first thread. About future care and training. I save a lot of money by knowing how to do a lot of things myself such as giving my own vaccinations and being able to trim hooves.

I should have specified that I don't spend that kind of money in the first year on training. Excuse the mixup.

I am aware that foals are expensive. I am aware of all the care they and the dam need. I am equipped to provide that care. However, I do NOT agree that breeding for a foal should be based solely on what they'd be worth on the market. Especially considering my intentions for this baby.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The cost of care for a foal in its first year is less than that of a grown horse.
They eat less and unless you are training them for halter classes as weanlings I see no need for sending them to a trainers.
The foals here cost less than a 1000 a year.
I do not pay for board, or hay, and they eat about a bag of feed a month if that. 
The cost of raising a foal can be as much or as little as you allow it. Shalom


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I do not see a 16 hand horse cross as being over 15 hands.


You do not see it but that does not mean it is not possible. I trained a mare out of two horses that were UNDER 15h and she is 16.2. Not to mention this is a maiden mare breeding her to a bigger horse would possibly result in a larger foal and complications in a smaller dam. 

As for the market papered shorter horses are the demand for OP's area and most western buyers. 14.3 - 15.2 is what most western competition and ranch horses are. Finding a good base is what is most important. Over investing on a 'good' horse is throwing away as much money as under investing on one that is what the breeder is looking for. 

Also checking the pedigree is just as important as the conformation. If both horses have a loco horse on their papers you might end up with a loco horse even if both are 100% bombproof laid back and kid safe. I learned this one first hand. You also want to make sure since she is a maiden that the sires previous foals have been sound and if not what circumstances made it unsound. 


TA I would look for a local breeder someone who supplies a "Mare Care" program to help you especially since she is a maiden. It might cost a little bit extra but in the long run it might be worth it and better then trying to keep the Vet on speed dial. I would just make sure that I am as comfortable with how things are going as the mare is and having someone local that is an experienced breeder might be able to do that. Again just a suggestion. 

Good luck! keep us posted!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Nuala said:


> You do not see it but that does not mean it is not possible. I trained a mare out of two horses that were UNDER 15h and she is 16.2. Not to mention this is a maiden mare breeding her to a bigger horse would possibly result in a larger foal and complications in a smaller dam.
> 
> As for the market papered shorter horses are the demand for OP's area and most western buyers. 14.3 - 15.2 is what most western competition and ranch horses are. Finding a good base is what is most important. Over investing on a 'good' horse is throwing away as much money as under investing on one that is what the breeder is looking for.
> 
> ...


Very well said! The breeder I have picked is unfortunately out of state, but I do know several very reputable breeders with very good records and good practices as well as have a vet AND a back-up vet within 4 miles of my barn. I have several friends that have had many broodmare that have agreed to come out and help me foal-proof my separated pasture and stall for mom and baby. 

She will be an AI girl, and I will also work with the breeder to be sure all the proper tests and reports can be had by us both.

I also do not board, so for me, the cost of keeping horses is substantially decreased on that level. We also have friends who bale hay and get discounts on year-round very good hay. Even in the drought here this year I have family in Louisiana that baled and were not affected, therefore my supplies have never been threatened. 

I have the advantage of living in a town with a co-op that produces their own quality feeds, so I also save on that and have a business account to even get extra discounts. =)

I feel I'm super prepared for this, and I can't wait to see the foal we will get out of the match!

I will keep updates!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Also! Both vets have on-call vets. One I have worked with, the other I have not. But they can always be reached.


----------

